# Cut at side of mouth from shaving



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys,

I nicked the corner of my mouth shaving couple of weeks ago. It scabbed and now seems to be in a either a healing state or a scabbing state. Obviously very hard to just leave it.

I avoid it when shaving but are there any creams or remedies to fix this quicker?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Try the baby's nappy cream, sudocream. Only at home, its a white cream, too obvious at work. I've used it for all manner of cuts, nicks and grazes.

Its antiseptic healing cream get it from any chemist. Couple of quid


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

When it bleeds or opens, vaseline it until theres no more blood. Then use an antiseptic or moisturiser to keep that wee rascal damp. Sudocrem should do the trick. Main thing is to keep it moist to stop it being itchy or opening.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate I will give it a go!


----------

